# My true love



## Tim/Robin (Apr 1, 2009)

Ooops, second to Tim of course. Oh and because of the site I'm posting this on I had better add second to tortoises too...or does that make it third


----------



## sendie (Apr 1, 2009)

I can see why you feel this way! My husband always jokes about being second place to my Cowboy (a greyhound)


----------



## Isa (Apr 1, 2009)

What a cute little dog


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 1, 2009)

Sweet! Jeff knows he's second to my terror,  I mean terrier mix, Balarney.


----------



## richalisoviejo (Apr 3, 2009)

Here is mine, my girlfriend Michelle, taken last Christma


----------



## baseballturtle48 (Apr 5, 2009)

Awwwwww, how sweet is that face, Robin! Luckily, I don't have a human to please so here is one of my favorites.... my Puggy, Bruin Bear


----------

